# Some Tampa sunrise/sunset pics



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

So I went to Madiera Beach in Tampa last weekend and took a few pics.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

#1 is very very nice.... you captured the shadow areas pretty well


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I like the sun over the ocean. The contrast sets the sky from the ocean. What camera did you use, and why didn't you shoot at a higher quality setting?


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> I like the sun over the ocean. The contrast sets the sky from the ocean. What camera did you use, and why didn't you shoot at a higher quality setting?


Its a Nikon D90. They are high quality but look like $hit on BF because I exported out of LR to a 1200x1200 so that I'd be able to upload them. I guess I could upload them to webshots and hyperlink the photos that way.

The picture quality on my screen is amazing (original RAW files).


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Pictures look great bkmk5, but you already knew I thought that!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Pictures look great bkmk5, but you already knew I thought that!


Thats why I posted haha

Here's one I just uploaded to Picasa....lets see if it works.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Not seeing them, just question marks.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

bkmk5 said:


> Its a Nikon D90. They are high quality but look like $hit on BF because I exported out of LR to a 1200x1200 so that I'd be able to upload them. I guess I could upload them to webshots and hyperlink the photos that way.
> 
> The picture quality on my screen is amazing (original RAW files).


I use a D90 as well. I believe that bimmerfest automatically resize your pics if it's larger than 1200x1200. Then, right click the thumbnail, properties, highlight the the URL address, open and paste it into the "postcard" icon at the top of each post window. This way the picture will be displayed in the post at its orignial size. It can so large that you have to scroll up/down, side-to-side to see the entire picture.

where are the pics?


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Not seeing them, just question marks.


Mother effer... I just started a Picasa account tonight to load the photos in a public album.

I see the pics but I'm assuming thats because I have permission to view it.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

flickr is what I use. I love it. Here is my "most public" account. http://www.flickr.com/photos/wasserball/ With exceptions, pictures were taken with el cheapo Canon PowerShot A550.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Did this work? I uploaded to webshots.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Still seeing just a question mark.


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

wow! the first shot is amazing! makes me miss the beach again


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you photochop them all.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

The first ones ****ing demons!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2564683930064625913NeqvVn?vhost=good-times
Try the link above. I feel like a degenerate that I cant upload a full size image.

I used Lightroom2 to add contrast, sharpening, WB and to crop the picture. The original image is perfect too, just didnt follow the rule of thirds so I cropped it. I dont like to touch up photos TOO much.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Copping is the best invention ever. Lol. Their Photo stock quality!! Beautiful pics.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

The Otherside said:


> Copping is the best invention ever. Lol. Their Photo stock quality!! Beautiful pics.


Thanks, did the link work?


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

It wont work on my government computer


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome pictures :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> Thanks, did the link work?


The link worked.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

absolutely beautiful! ~ stunning!


----------

